# Baroness Pontalba du NOLA's Caniche Rouge - on her way!



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

"B" pointed as a puppy, and then sat out a while to grow (red) coat so she'd have plenty of hair for her PCA debut.

And...she sat out a bit longer (I had Carter x Ruby puppies and my hands full!) after PCA
waiting on me.

Finally (she said) she came out in the Open class at our Lagniappe Classic in New Orleans and won a Group 2 Placement in the AOH Non Sporting Group!

B followed that with back to back wins at the Memphis Kennel Club for 2 more points!

Really! Why was I holding her back!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Congratulations!*

What wonderful news; couldn't be happier for you, Tabatha.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Great pix! And good for u!! :cheers2:

Not yr standard stadium background in the first one, eh? Love the festive characters!  lol


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

The backdrop for the Lagniappe Classic win photos are some pieces/parts of Mardi Gras floats. I've always (we'll for the past couple of years I've been Owner Handling) wanted one of those win photos!

Lagniappe Classic - NOLA = New Orleans, LA 

"I know what it means, to Miss New Orleans..." Louis Armstrong 

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go! Lovely way to get the ball re- rolling!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

That is fabulous news Tabatha and she is just stunning ......


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

What a BEAUTY!!!!!

Congratulations, Tabatha!!!!!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats on your wins! I love that first picture too, LOL.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I came into this thread and all I saw was RED! LOL Red poodles everywhere.  

She's a beauty, and I love how she 'pops' against your (?) white suit in the 3rd picture. More proof that good things come to those who wait.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Wonderful!!! Love her color


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations. It is so wonderful that you are so successfully handling her yourself.
How old is she?...she looks like the perfect little package!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

B is 20 months old. Had to use my fingers to count backwards from when she will turn 2! :alberteinstein:

With Annie I think I planned complimenting wardrob colors a bit better. B is a more vibrant red and her points seem darker to me - could be the contrast I guess. Tiny like Annie - the girls are both 21 inches and I might be fudging a nth to get there.

I enjoy showing her. We had a few difficult days when she first came back out - she was tucking her head. A friend and amazing handler caught me as I came out of the ring and said..."You know you are causing that. Come with me." Maureen showed me what I was doing wrong and B forgave me! She's been showing like she wants to be the 9th red standard poodle AKC Ch since!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations! You must be so proud of your beautiful girl.


----------

